# Wild Horses in Alberta?



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I heard the other day that there were still some wild horses in Alberta that lived in the mountains. I looked it up and found this website- Wild Horses Of Alberta Society
It seems like no one has been on it in a while. I was just wondering if anyone had ever heard of this? And how the government is doing nothing to protect them and such. This is something I'd like to support - I just need some more info.
Thanks!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I once (actually I've seen it twice now) saw a Canadian Geographic program all about the "Ghost Forest Mustangs" in Alberta. It was very interesting and part of it said they (those who wished to protect the mustangs) were trying to get the government to test to see if they were decended from spanish horses which would mean the population deserved to be protected because they didn't just come from escaped pioneer horses and were true (as americans call them) "Kiger mustangs". 

Here is a link to the website and a blurb about that episode in particular


----------

